# Mohawk in process... Jessie is not impressed!



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Zesti_V said:


> LOL! ROTFL!!!
> 
> Today I'm continuing with Jessie's pony cut- she's had the shorter body hair with bracelets, almost leathered ears and a longer top knot/neck hair for a while. Today I decided to attempt the mohawk-ish cut on her head for the next phase. It's not easy- lol!!
> 
> ...


That face!!!!!![emoji23][emoji33]

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

The side view shows her nice profile. Is it my imagination, or is she giving you a look?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It does look good from the side. Are you continuing a Mohawk down her back Or in the neck area?


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh, I'm definitely getting lots of stink eye from this poodle today, and I can't say I blame her! Haha!!

Jessie's new 'do still needs some fine tuning and cleanup to fix the shaggyness and wavy mohawk line and other issues, but I think she's had enough for today. I didin't even attempt her feet today (which she hates)- I figured she was already patient enough with me 










The mohawk does go down to about her shoulder blades where I attempted to taper it in. She gets lots of mats from her collar, so I need to keep the lower neck on the short side. I'd like to do some more shaping on the top and get a stronger transition line between the short hair and mohawk and fix the shagginess issues too, but that can wait until tomorrow.










I love the look from the side, but straight on or from the back I can't help but laugh. Probably going to be pretty short lived unless I can find a way to make her look less hilarious tomorrow


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

That face in the first photo?!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

OK, with a skinnier mohawk I think she's adorable!! Not the best lighting for the picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Zesti_V said:


> OK, with a skinnier mohawk I think she's adorable!! Not the best lighting for the picture, but you get the idea!
> View attachment 463449


She is adorable?!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That first photo is classic! I've gotten that look a few times in my life, always while giggling at my grooming prowess (or lack thereof).

For what it's worth, Jessie - I think you look adorable. You're in good hands.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is giving you some stink eye in that first photo. Lol. 

She looks absolutely darling, you are doing a superb job!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the comments! It's definitely a polarizing look  We think it's cute, as does Jessie's former owner and most of my friends. My parents are about ready to disown me for doing this to "their" dog, haha.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I must say I do like the skinnier mohawk better. I think it had to be either skinnier or wider than the first one.
I'll be watching as I think I could get away with this on Raffi! My husband and kids are very adamant about no pompoms lol.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Mohawks are interesting in how they tend to look better from the side than from the front. I wonder how a modified mohawk would look with a wider band just above the eyes, like the bottom of a capital I (in roman case). Or stated another way, a band above the eyes that tapers into the mohawk line at the top of the head. Just a thought.

I love the pony cut, but it creates a couple "problems" (general face expression and collar issues) as it solves other problems (some dogs don't do well with leg hair combing, and some people/dogs benefit from a mostly short cut but enjoy a bit of fluff). It is a fun style, and works well with goofy/playful dog personality types.

I've considered the pony cut for Navy, my toy poodle mix. He really dislikes having his legs combed and the older he gets the more I want to reduce his grooming requirements for his own comfort. If I ever do it, I would probably modify the front and get him a rolled leather collar.

Thank you for sharing your experience with this, and for the giggles. She is adorable with her mohawk, and I'm glad you've found a fluffy alternative to pompoms. ?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Laughing in silliness! Hoping the Pony cut looks more like one when it grows out!


----------

